# Need advice for craft show marketing



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Guys,

My wife and a few buddies convinced me to open an Instagram account to show off some of my work. I opened the account a month ago and several friends and family members have asked about buying some of my projects. My aunt is one of those people. She and a few of her friends host a craft fair/boutique twice a year and she really wants to put some of my stuff in the fair. She really likes the kitchen stuff I do, things like bowls, cutting boards, and especially french rolling pins. I haven't really had the desire to put my stuff in a craft show but this is a no brainer because she will put the stuff in her booth and sell it for me and she doesn't even want to take a percentage off the top.

My question is about packaging. I am a bit obsessive when it comes to details and I have been trying to think of the best way to 'market' or 'package' my pieces to make them look more professional and increase the perceived value. I was thinking about making a tag that had my lists my Instagram account so they could see how the stuff was made. I would also include a basic list of cleaning/care instructions. What do you guys do? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Presentation is a fairly big part of selling, especially important if you are not there to answer questions a potential customer may have.

In my experience, the most asked for info is what wood is/was used. All my tags have this information along with info on the finish used. For 'maintenance' items like cutting boards I add info on re-applying mineral oil and keeping things dry (and warn of the consequences if not done!). Info on any history, like what are the advantages/differences of French rolling pins is also good.

Speaking of tags, a nice looking tag is also worth the effort. Smaller items can have an "Avery" style sticker that contains the price and your info (logo, etc.). Larger items have a hanging tag printed on card stock.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe some paper bags. No idea what printing would run but something that tells them that you are creating something worthwhile. If not paper, maybe plastic bags. Not the grocery store kind, the heavier thicker ones. People reuse those for all sorts of things. Put a logo or something for them to identify with. Again, no idea on the cost of those types of things; just a couple of ideas.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! My wife is pretty handy with her Cricut machine. I think I'll trick her in to creating some fancy cards and maybe even printing something on paper bags.


----------

